# Bay Trail CPUs

## MrCirca

I think that devs must make patches for Bay Trail CPU's such as Celeron! Maybe they can check Linpus Linux that play well on these cpu's

----------

## Ant P.

I'm sure they'll get right on it once they fix their crystal balls to figure out what it is you're actually asking.

----------

## eccerr0r

From my experience on my Intel Bay Trail (SOC) tablet, these SOCs are not 100% friendly with regular x86/x86-64 Linux yet.  There seems to be a Android x86 port for OEMs, but regular Linux is very rough.

I got mine to boot Gentoo and detect some devices, but it's virtually unusable as it's unstable.  I wonder if the "laptop" Bay Trails have similar issues or not, who knows - tablet and laptop could have different devices...  Do these laptops have SATA boot disks?  Not sure, my tablet has eMMC as its internal storage.

----------

